# Duel battery isolation relay



## robbie0911 (Dec 16, 2014)

Duel battery isolation relay may be an option. I am looking at a deep charge battery as a second battery. My concern is what amp to choose for the relay. I currently have a U1R with 344 cold crank. Looking for a deep charge battery to use for trolling motor in summer as well. 
I am using craftsman DTL 2000 with 42 inch snow thrower. I have added a linear actuator for lift of unit and chute direction. Also plan on adding lights and heater. I built a cab around tractor. 
Bottom line question, thoughts of a relay, and what amp unit would you recommend, 80, 140,200, 500 amp.

Thanks


----------

